# Honda HSS1332ATD accessory weather cover worthwhile?



## ArcticHighlander (Dec 1, 2020)

Just bought this snowblower and was wondering if anyone had bought this accessory and what they thought of it. It's waterproof and breathes and is custom fit. For my old snowblower I didn't cover it in the winter and just kept it under my deck and in the warmer months moved it around back and covered it with a tarp. Just wondering if it is a waste of $70?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

My HSS1332ATD lives in the garage. The BMW stays outside. My priorities are aligned with this forum...


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

I have the silver cover that’s cut to fit. It’s great. My Harley displaced the HSS to the shed so the cover keeps it clean out there. Looks like it would hold up ok outside.


----------



## ArcticHighlander (Dec 1, 2020)

Thanks, I decided to add in the cover to the purchase. They delivered the snowblower this evening along with the supposed cover. It was too small and when I looked up the part # I found it was for the HSS928 so I'll be looking to exchange it. Also I was looking to check the fuel level per the owners manual and there is no fuel gauge on the tank! I'll create a separate thread to ask about this.


----------



## klawrencNH (Dec 3, 2018)

My garage isn't super close to my house, so when there's big storms in the winter I keep my machine outside with the cover on. It gets some protection from my porch, but not a 100%. The cover does a real nice job protecting it the rest of the time, and the machine it still looks as good as new. I will say this though, the covers fit perfectly and there's not an extra inch of fabric. So it's a very tight fit. Some people claim they don't fit, but with the right orientation you'll get it on.


----------



## 2badknees (Jan 28, 2017)

I bought a couple of heavy duty outdoor BBQ covers. 2 different sizes. One covers my JD garden tractor, the other a Honda 7/24 on my deck. $20 each and they fit just fine.


----------



## mikeinri (Mar 16, 2015)

I have one for my HS1332, but can't use it since I added a cab to the machine. The cover was very nice when I used it.

Mike


----------



## Spyle (Oct 24, 2017)

Bought one for my HSS1332, love it for summer storage in my shed, snug fit and protects well form dust.

A bit expensive though.


----------



## feh (Dec 16, 2016)

Have had it for 3 or so years, it’s worth it. Seams are sturdy and hasn’t ripped on me. Used it to protect the machine while it’s in the garage.


----------

